# MTM Hydro PF22 Foam Cannon



## sean ryan

Is there anywhere in the UK that sell's these?


----------



## wish wash

Pretty sure there ain't. I want one but time you buy from America and pay import duties it will end up costing over £100


----------



## sean ryan

wish wash said:


> Pretty sure there ain't. I want one but time you buy from America and pay import duties it will end up costing over £100


Yea buddy i seen that


----------



## Paul04

Contact one of the sponsors on here to see if they can import them and do a group buy?


----------



## wrx-9rr

Maybe contact MTM with your enquiry? They are an italian manufacturer so it should be possible to ship these over to the UK without import duties.


----------



## Deje

It is an Italian company, but their products are barely available in Europe.
I contacted them about two years ago about the snow foam cannon. they referred me to a small company in Sweden, he could take it in but it would cost $ 100 + $ 25 shipping, I declined to buy

THE OLDER MODELL!


----------



## Peter77

I do believe I seen it on chemical guys.com. I'm hoping they bring it to the uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tols

There are a few retailers in Europe but you may not find this foam cannon under the same (PF22) name. :wall:

I was trying to find this foam cannon in Europe about a year ago without success. MTM Hydro (Italy) doesn't sell directly to private persons but they gave me name of person who is responsible for the sales in the nordic European countries. With his help I got information about few dealers which are near by me. Unfortunately ordering through them did not succeed and I had to buy the product directly from the US.

Btw. Original PF22 with 1/4 male inlet price is under 40£ so it is a little bit overpriced at many dealers


----------



## wish wash

tols said:


> There are a few retailers in Europe but you may not find this foam cannon under the same (PF22) name. :wall:
> 
> I was trying to find this foam cannon in Europe about a year ago without success. MTM Hydro (Italy) doesn't sell directly to private persons but they gave me name of person who is responsible for the sales in the nordic European countries. With his help I got information about few dealers which are near by me. Unfortunately ordering through them did not succeed and I had to buy the product directly from the US.
> 
> Btw. Original PF22 with 1/4 male inlet price is under 40£ so it is a little bit overpriced at many dealers


How do you find the pf22 then, is it good quality


----------



## saul

wish wash said:


> by the time you buy from America and pay import duties it will end up costing over £100


If you know someone in America, get them to send it to you as a gift in a regular box. Mark the value of the goods $40 and there is no import duty. :thumb:


----------



## tols

wish wash said:


> How do you find the pf22 then, is it good quality


By accidentally. I saw one which was for sale in Europe and that was "rebranded" MTM Hydro PF22. Price was around 90-100£


----------



## pump

I imported one from the states to ireland by a freight forwarding company here run by the post office. Cost me around 85 euro in total as did not get stoped for import tax just the 15 euro they charged me to bring it over which i found to be a good deal. I would think the uk must have some service like this? 
A great bit of kit much better than any other one i have found in the uk. I could not find it for sale in Europe which i found strange. As far as i remember chemical guys was charging quite a premium for the same thing just with the logo on it so look around.

http://www.esotericcarcare.com/brands/MTM-Hydro.html


----------



## sean ryan

I found a few places on ebay but cant find 1 with a 1/4" quick connect anyone have any ideas?


----------



## \Rian

sean ryan said:


> I found a few places on ebay but cant find 1 with a 1/4" quick connect anyone have any ideas?


I came across this thread 7 minuets ago and ive already solved your problems

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283030260672

and

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...uick-Release-male-Brass-Adapter-/332275774909

No need to thank me :lol::lol:


----------



## sean ryan

Rian said:


> I came across this thread 7 minuets ago and ive already solved your problems
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283030260672
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pressure...uick-Release-male-Brass-Adapter-/332275774909
> 
> No need to thank me :lol::lol:


:wall: Thanks buddy :lol:


----------



## sean ryan

Nice just got £7.87p off with code PIGGYBANK thanks again bud :thumb:


----------



## \Rian

sean ryan said:


> Nice just got £7.87p off with code PIGGYBANK thanks again bud :thumb:


More than happy to help guys.

Nice bargain with that code


----------



## Deje

sean ryan said:


> Nice just got £7.87p off with code PIGGYBANK thanks again bud :thumb:


Is the discount code only for UK, it does not work for me?


----------



## \Rian

Deje said:


> Is the discount code only for UK, it does not work for me?


Appears to be just for ebay.co.uk


----------



## Deje

Rian said:


> Appears to be just for ebay.co.uk


Does not work, aahhhgggrr !


----------



## R32 mad

Obsessed Garage in the states sell one, going to get it with the Mosmatic gun, although its $90 (£70 plus shipping by the time it gets to the UK)

https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/pressure-washing/products/mtm-pf22-foam-cannon


----------



## Deje

R32 mad said:


> Obsessed Garage in the states sell one, going to get it with the Mosmatic gun, although its $90 (£70 plus shipping by the time it gets to the UK)
> 
> https://www.obsessedgarage.com/collections/pressure-washing/products/mtm-pf22-foam-cannon


Just remember that they use npt and not bps i US!


----------



## sean ryan

Deje said:


> Just remember that they use npt and not bps i US!


Sorry for sounding silly but what does npt and not bps mean


----------



## Deje

sean ryan said:


> Sorry for sounding silly but what does npt and not bps mean


There are different types of threads!


----------



## LeeH

National Pipe Thread...I think. 

You can normally ‘make it av it’. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Timbo84

Deje said:


> There are different types of threads!


That's only for the hose fittings for the water inlet feed.. I've just purchased the mosmatic and 20 inch wand package with all quick disconnect from obsessed it's brilliant.. fitted it to my k10 . Thoroughly recommend if you want to spend £300 !!


----------



## Deje

Timbo84 said:


> That's only for the hose fittings for the water inlet feed.. I've just purchased the mosmatic and 20 inch wand package with all quick disconnect from obsessed it's brilliant.. fitted it to my k10 . Thoroughly recommend if you want to spend £300 !!


Yes, it is if you buy the whole package, then it will fit fine, but it`s more if you had to replace for example, the quick connectors or you want to change some part, then you have to source it outside EU fore the most time.


----------



## Trix

Timbo84 said:


> That's only for the hose fittings for the water inlet feed.. I've just purchased the mosmatic and 20 inch wand package with all quick disconnect from obsessed it's brilliant.. fitted it to my k10 . Thoroughly recommend if you want to spend £300 !!


Hi mate.. I'm thinking of getting mine from Obsessed.What did you get for £300 or did you mean $300? Did you have to pay import duty?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Deje

Deje said:


> Yes, it is if you buy the whole package, then it will fit fine, but it`s more if you had to replace for example, the quick connectors or you want to change some part, then you have to source it outside EU fore the most time.


Clarification
The gun, snow foam lance and pressure Lance have npt thread, both the inlet and outlet, even swivel internal thread of the gun has npt thread, if I have understood correctly.

As long as everything works, there will be no worries, it's about the need to replace any connection to the gun( and swivel) or lances, that's when it can get a little tricky to find a source in Europe.


----------



## Deje

Trix said:


> Hi mate.. I'm thinking of getting mine from Obsessed.What did you get for £300 or did you mean $300? Did you have to pay import duty?
> 
> Thanks:thumb:


Matt currently upgrading the gun and lance, I would wait until it's done.


----------



## Trix

Deje said:


> Matt currently upgrading the gun and lance, I would wait until it's done.


Yeah.. saw that vlog. Cheers.


----------



## sean ryan

**UPDATE**

So i ended up with 2 of these 1 i bought and 1 my wife bought me so i will keep 1 as a spare but the 1 i bought from matt @ obsessed garage i paid £105 for a MTM PF22 Foam Cannon and a 1/4" Male Stainless Plug and shipping then yesterday the tracking said Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified so i emailed matt to see what was going on because nothing like this has ever happened to me before and that was yesterday and i still haven't heard anything then the post man came around and i got a letter from royal mail to say if i wanted my parcel i would have to pay £25 i payed matt $36 shipping now i have to pay more money so obviously i had to go and pay it so it has now cost me £130 lesson well and truly learned.


----------



## peterdoherty

sean ryan said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> So i ended up with 2 of these 1 i bought and 1 my wife bought me so i will keep 1 as a spare but the 1 i bought from matt @ obsessed garage i paid £105 for a MTM PF22 Foam Cannon and a 1/4" Male Stainless Plug and shipping then yesterday the tracking said Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified so i emailed matt to see what was going on because nothing like this has ever happened to me before and that was yesterday and i still haven't heard anything then the post man came around and i got a letter from royal mail to say if i wanted my parcel i would have to pay £25 i payed matt $36 shipping now i have to pay more money so obviously i had to go and pay it so it has now cost me £130 lesson well and truly learned.


Nothing to do with OG - its UK import duties, on some of his videos he is talking about bringing in a new system so these taxes can be collected and pre-paid for by them like some other sites do

$36 P&P is around the figure for delivery from US-UK for something that size.


----------



## \Rian

sean ryan said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> So i ended up with 2 of these 1 i bought and 1 my wife bought me so i will keep 1 as a spare but the 1 i bought from matt @ obsessed garage i paid £105 for a MTM PF22 Foam Cannon and a 1/4" Male Stainless Plug and shipping then yesterday the tracking said Payment of charges - Item being held, addressee being notified so i emailed matt to see what was going on because nothing like this has ever happened to me before and that was yesterday and i still haven't heard anything then the post man came around and i got a letter from royal mail to say if i wanted my parcel i would have to pay £25 i payed matt $36 shipping now i have to pay more money so obviously i had to go and pay it so it has now cost me £130 lesson well and truly learned.


WOW that's pricey for a lance, excuse my ignorance but what sets this apart from say the Idrobase Piuma or A standard snow foam lance, im very happy with my Idrobase Piuma for around £15


----------



## sean ryan

peterdoherty said:


> Nothing to do with OG - its UK import duties, on some of his videos he is talking about bringing in a new system so these taxes can be collected and pre-paid for by them like some other sites do
> 
> $36 P&P is around the figure for delivery from US-UK for something that size.


I know it has nothing to do with matt but i thought because i paid for shipping that would have been it i didn't know about import taxes as i have bought thing's from america before and this was the first time anything like this had happened to me and tbh i thought matt would have got back to me but he didn't so like i said lesson learned :thumb:



Rian said:


> WOW that's pricey for a lance, excuse my ignorance but what sets this apart from say the Idrobase Piuma or A standard snow foam lance, im very happy with my Idrobase Piuma for around £15


It's better built and it produces mega foam thats it nothing special i just wanted 1 for about 2 years now and nobody sold them :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Just spoke to matt all good


----------



## Deje

sean ryan said:


> Just spoke to matt all good


Out of curiosity, why OB, and not from the Polish ebay site?


----------



## wish wash

Deje said:


> Out of curiosity, why OB, and not from the Polish ebay site?


That polish site has only been selling them for a month or so. I had one saved in my eBay for months from a company in USA that was £80 that with import included


----------



## sean ryan

Deje said:


> Out of curiosity, why OB, and not from the Polish ebay site?


I did buy the ebay 1 read the update :thumb:

"So i ended up with 2 of these 1 i bought and 1 my wife bought me so i will keep 1 as a spare"


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong

Got mine for £44 off ebay last week.....uk stock....best cannon by far and i have a few....


----------



## Deje

sean ryan said:


> I did buy the ebay 1 read the update :thumb:
> 
> "So i ended up with 2 of these 1 i bought and 1 my wife bought me so i will keep 1 as a spare"


Ok, your wife bought 1 from OB, didn't get it, becuse you wrote "but the 1 i bought from matt @ obsessed garage".


----------



## Deje

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Got mine for £44 off ebay last week.....uk stock....best cannon by far and i have a few....


Is it a secret UK stock?


----------



## sean ryan

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Got mine for £44 off ebay last week.....uk stock....best cannon by far and i have a few....


Yea i messaged him but he ignored me :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

Deje said:


> Is it a secret UK stock?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-Hydr...777862?hash=item1a59fb1906:g:guYAAOSwT0NbYXbQ


----------



## Deje

Do not know if it does so much better foam, watch some Youtube videos where they use low pressure PW ( low flow rate), and the result even with a 1.1mm nozzle does not impress directly compared to the other options.
I'm most interested in buying one for the function to be able to angle it horizontally and vertically, which would make it easier for me to use it in my garage, so maybe I do not get foam everywhere.


----------



## sean ryan

Deje said:


> Do not know if it does so much better foam, watch some Youtube videos where they use low pressure PW, and the result even with a 1.1mm nozzle does not impress directly compared to the other options.
> I'm most interested in buying one for the function to be able to angle it horizontally and vertically, which would make it easier for me to use it in my garage, so maybe I do not get foam everywhere.


I used mine today it's awesome the function to be able to angle it horizontally and vertically make's it easier and better to use than any other one i have :thumb:


----------



## country boy

Would it work ok with a Nilfisk 120 PW or would it not be powerful enough to get the best from it?


----------



## country boy

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Got mine for £44 off ebay last week.....uk stock....best cannon by far and i have a few....


What machine do you run it with?


----------



## bafvern

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-Hydro-...-K3-K4-K5-K7-/273326473345?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1

Comes with the Karcher adapter..


----------



## sean ryan

bafvern said:


> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-Hydro-...-K3-K4-K5-K7-/273326473345?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1
> 
> Comes with the Karcher adapter..


Comes with everyone but the one i was looking 1/4 quick connect :lol:


----------



## \Rian

sean ryan said:


> I used mine today it's awesome the function to be able to angle it horizontally and vertically make's it easier and better to use than any other one i have :thumb:


You can make any snow foam lance work upside down for a couple of quid you dont have to spend loads :wall:


----------



## Peter77

Robbi Hong Kong said:


> Got mine for £44 off ebay last week.....uk stock....best cannon by far and i have a few....


Hi robbi. Any chance of a link mate, for the uk stocked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gar1380

whats the difference between this cheaper one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTM-Hydr...=item41e5eb0bc0:g:klEAAOSwUxhbNh~s:rk:32:pf:0

and this dearer one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chemical...9:g:UEkAAOSwXI1cJL98:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Peter77

Nothing, same product. 
The cheap one in your link ships from Poland and the expensive one is from chemical guys uk. 
I've been after one for ages and found out excel detailing was getting them in, so waited till he received his. His are £70 posted. Trusted seller as I've bought plenty stuff from him and always will do. He has a great range of stuff and would highly recommend to anyone.

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/mtm-pf22[/
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

other than "ooo shiney new" , is there any Real benefit to these over the normal £20/£30 ones ?


----------



## Fairtony

Rian said:


> You can make any snow foam lance work upside down for a couple of quid you dont have to spend loads :wall:


how? I hate how mine cuts to just water, when I turn it on its side to do the wheel wells, or undercarriage.


----------



## \Rian

Fairtony said:


> how? I hate how mine cuts to just water, when I turn it on its side to do the wheel wells, or undercarriage.


Silicone tubing and a weight to make something like this
https://www.kwazar.co.uk/955/Mercury-Trigger-Flexible-Dip-Tube

This is from the 360 pro sparayer and the silicone tubing means that if the bottle is upside down the wight ensures the bottom of the tube is always at the lowest point and that is also where the liquid would be.


----------



## Al_G

MTM Hydro PF22 Professional Foam Lance With Adjustable Air Intake and Fan Blades https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01G4GPR5Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_qd.-Db8Y5FZ31

Mine arrived today, very pleased and @ £50 a bargain.


----------



## NickA

I'd be interested to hear how these compare to something like the Autobrite variant or similar?

Are they worth the extra money?


----------



## Deje

NickA said:


> I'd be interested to hear how these compare to something like the Autobrite variant or similar?
> 
> Are they worth the extra money?


I have MTM Hydro PF22 and two other Chinese lances but I can see no difference in the foam production itself, maybe because I have a karcher k2, but hardly likely since the lances are built in the same way, the same nozzles and the same mesh filter etc.


----------



## Deje

Rian said:


> You can make any snow foam lance work upside down for a couple of quid you dont have to spend loads :wall:


It doesn't work very well when the lance is attached to a trigger gun,it becomes very uncomfortable to hold everything and at the same time push the trigger.


----------



## \Rian

Deje said:


> It doesn't work very well when the lance is attached to a trigger gun,it becomes very uncomfortable to hold everything and at the same time push the trigger.


That's the same for any 360 sprayers though have you ever tried to pull a trigger sprayer at an angle or upside down, its not comfterable but the fact you can do it mean you can get into places you wouldent usually be able to it also depends of the gun set up you have attached it to as to how comy it is.

Besides I haven't had a need to turn mine upside down however when the snow foam is running out and there is only a little left in the bottle if you say point it up the liquid usually goes to the back of the bottle and this could mean you suck air and end up not spraying snow foam so having a weight at the end means even if it is tipped up or down the pick tube up is always in liquid untill the last drops


----------



## zoid9969

NickA said:


> I'd be interested to hear how these compare to something like the Autobrite variant or similar?
> 
> Are they worth the extra money?


I find it foams a bit better, and it's easy to control the direction, etc. Build quality seems very good.

The biggest plus for me is that it's dead easy to take the PF22 to bits to change the gauze. I've always found the generic ones a pain in the proverbial to dismantle - with the PF22 you just push out the pin that holds the black plastic cover and the gauze readily accessible.
Whether that's worth the extra expense, YMMV. For me, yes.


----------



## scott508

https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/mtm-pf22


----------



## Deje

scott508 said:


> https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/mtm-pf22


What makes it cost £ 20 more, besides greed?

https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/mtm-hydro-pf22-professional-foam-lance-mtm191066572.html


----------



## scott508

Deje said:


> What makes it cost £ 20 more, besides greed?
> 
> https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/mtm-hydro-pf22-professional-foam-lance-mtm191066572.html


Greed?
Parts on hand that no one else had, adapted an MTM stainless short trigger and pf22 to my kranzle along with an inline stainless swivel, had the tips i needed for the pump, and gave me a full understanding of how to assemble. Took about 35minutes to help me.

I expect my customers to pay, they know what they get. I expect to pay for a service and parts when someone actually stands behind what they sell. God forbid he pays his rent so he's there when I call again


----------



## CharliesTTS

I don’t regret buying mine..But if it were to pack up I wouldn’t buy another one!


----------

